# Shower With Your Dad Simulator 2015



## J Ed (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2015)

What the fuck?  

That is a seriously odd thing to make as a game...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 4, 2015)

I think may have been saved the need for mind bleach by flash not working in my browser


----------



## J Ed (Sep 4, 2015)

The trailer has a decent song tbh


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

I want skiving at work simulator, to pass time at work.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 4, 2015)

Random simulator games like this are huge (Goat Simulator springs to mind). Very odd idea though.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I want skiving at work simulator, to pass time at work.



I like the idea of that as a game, you have to walk down a corridor without the boss seeing you so you can play on your phone in the toilet. Or you need to alt tab in time when your manager walks behind you


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2015)

Is this the sequel to shower with your dad simulator 2014?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 4, 2015)

This is wrong on so many levels


----------



## J Ed (Sep 4, 2015)

sim667 said:


> This is wrong on so many levels



Speaking of which...



There are some weird things on steam


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 12, 2015)

Can you get this in prison?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 15, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I want skiving at work simulator, to pass time at work.


Can you still get "Brick for Windows"?

e2a: Brick for Windows

And it still works in Windows 10 with no compatability issues.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> Can you still get "Brick for Windows"?
> 
> e2a: Brick for Windows
> 
> And it still works in Windows 10 with no compatability issues.



Hadn't heard of that, cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2015)

Where does that link go..?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 15, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Where does that link go..?


The download page for "brick", which is the same as it's always been.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> The download page for "brick", which is the same as it's always been.



It didn't on my phone. I got some advert and then some blog.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 15, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> It didn't on my phone. I got some advert and then some blog.


Dunno, I got an download link and nowt else. It's not for phones though.


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2015)

It's a good game, been keeping the OH entertained.
Addictive arcade style action, selection of unlockable games ("Dadloadable Content"), and groan-inducing "dad jokes".

The premise probably seems a little bit weird to some, but it's fun and actually not at all creepy.


----------

